# Australian employment market to receive boost



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government has announced a further suite of measures to ensure the country has a dynamic manufacturing industry which continues to provide skilled and well paid jobs.* This is great news for potential migrants who want to move to Australia to live and work as job creation usually means more opportunities for skilled overseas [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian employment market to receive boost...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

